
How I launched a business in 32 hours - sieva
http://skozinsky.wordpress.com/
======
tawy32
Congrats on taking the dive! Business is pretty much "selling something". A
lot of these methods of starting businesses like the Lean Movement and others
is just another fancy word for market research.

------
jeffsilverman
This is awesome! You took action and hopefully it pays off. I'll share with my
friends for sure.

